# U2 Concierto en vivo por YouTube



## Tacatomon (Oct 25, 2009)

Para los que les gusta la banda Irlandesa, daran un concierto en no se donde en vivo.
El streaming esta disponible por YouTube. Exactamente faltan 22 Minutos para que empieze.
Vi el anuncio en Youtube en la mañana pero nole hice caso . Afortunados los que vean el tema y alcanzen a verlo.
No me gusta U2 pero tampoco es para ignorarlos.

http://www.youtube.com/u2?feature=ticker

Que lo disfruten y que tengan una beautiful night.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 25, 2009)

Gracias por el dato, justo para acompañar el  trabajo en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 25, 2009)

Se aprecia el dato.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 25, 2009)

Ya se en donde es, jeejej

The Rose Bowl Stadium..

Saludos!!!


----------

